# Specialized Demo 7, 8, or 9?



## Curler (Oct 31, 2005)

Im thinking of getting a used one and i was wondering what is the difference between the demo 7 8 and 9 besides travel obviously. 

Also i see there was a major redesign in 2007; what did they change and is it worth getting an 07 or newer?


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

i went for 7 just because it was single crown and 1.5 headtube,angles are all roughly the same,and sizes and if you take out the travel chip you get 7.7 inchs travel in the rear.


----------



## FreaKib0! (Apr 15, 2007)

i think that noone liked the weight of demo 9 (correct me if im wrong) and didnt the 07 models of the demos crack a lot? although my demo 7 2008 if fantastic and have no experience with the demo 8 and 9 and donk anyone who has one.


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

the demo 9 is a heavy bike no doubt about it. but its also a very well built bike and you don't have to worry about frame failure or any thing.


----------



## momotaro (Jul 8, 2005)

BKnight said:


> the demo 9 is a heavy bike no doubt about it. but its also a very well built bike and you don't have to worry about frame failure or any thing.


My '04 Demo 9 weighs in at 49lbs...I'd say it's heavy.:lol:


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

I've got a Demo 7 and I love it. Plenty of squish for everything I need, and not so much that it can't be pedaled around.


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

Yea ol' skool Demo's!!

K, it's only an 06 but I guess it would be the old one now. Mine's a Demo 8. In the old body style, the 8 was the racer, and the 9 was the freerider. The 8 is still the racer, but the 9's been replaced by the 7.


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

You will find the best deals on the older 8 and 9. I love my D9, but do feel it is a bit overkill unless you huck big. 

If I had a choice I would go with the new 7 since they are lighter, have a more practical travel for pretty much everything, and they roll over square bumps a better. I also like the fact that they have a 1.5 HT. 

One other thing that is nice is the ability to trade wheelsets between rigs. WIth the 9 I have to have separate wheels since it is a 150 rear and the rest of my stable is 135.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

I've got an 07 Demo 7. I demo'd one up in Whistler for a few days (hubby had the Demo 8) last summer, so when it came to me buying a DH bike last summer (post-Whistler), I went with a bike I knew I was comfortable on.




























Just upgraded to a Demo 7.5 (hubby didn't take the rear spacer out, yet):


----------



## momotaro (Jul 8, 2005)

aword4you said:


>


Was this picture taken on the closing weekend in Mammoth last year?

That was an awesome weekend to ride! 

(sorry to thread jack)


----------



## Curler (Oct 31, 2005)

Theres a local 06 demo 9 for 1000 bucks i have my eye on


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

did the demo 9's have a problem with the frame cracking around the bottom braket shell? 

or is that a vicious internet rumor


----------



## Curler (Oct 31, 2005)

From what i hear its only a problem with the 05s


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

rustyskills said:


> did the demo 9's have a problem with the frame cracking around the bottom braket shell?
> 
> or is that a vicious internet rumor


I don't recall the D9's having an issue with the bb shell. It was the rear swing arm where the shock mount is that had an issue.

Some of the earlier D 8's had cracking at the seatstays.


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

Curler said:


> From what i hear its only a problem with the 05s


I thought it was the 04's? Then they corrected it perhaps it was both years. I would Say for sure 06 or new for th demos


----------



## mtb is sic (May 7, 2010)

i'm thinking of getting a demo 8 09 i think but i don't know whether i should get that or the 7? i like dh and 4x so yeah. plz help


----------



## SlickShoe671 (Jan 23, 2008)

Neither will be a good 4x bike.

Old a$$ thread BTW.


----------



## kasadude (Apr 7, 2006)

I had the 06 demo 9 and like mentioned above it was very heavy (mine came in at about 50lbs. if i remember right) and perhaps it was just my setup but it seemed to blow through the travel faster than the newer models...That being said i just got myself an 09 demo 8 and i love it!! the rear seems to ramp up nicely on the bigger hits yet feels smooth on the little stuff and trails. It's also obviously much lighter than the demo 9 thus making it (at least to me) feel much more maneuverable and nimble on the trail, hope that helps


----------



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

MonkeyBidnezz said:


> I don't recall the D9's having an issue with the bb shell. It was the rear swing arm where the shock mount is that had an issue.
> 
> Some of the earlier D 8's had cracking at the seatstays.


Yeah...they shoulda packed a few more seatstays in that frame. Moar seatstays!


----------



## mtb is sic (May 7, 2010)

thanks that gelped alot i think ill be saving up for the 8 then.:thumbsup:


----------



## kasadude (Apr 7, 2006)

sweet man it's a fun ride! if you have anymore questions just shoot me an PM


----------

